# Vanfest



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi All anyone going to this ????????


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Will depend whether or not I can drive by then, which will be unlikely  

Only up the road as well.


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

wookey said:


> Will depend whether or not I can drive by then, which will be unlikely
> 
> Only up the road as well.


Pop and say hello were doing a trade stand there.


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Will do. There are 5 of us who have got T5's so hopefully I'll get a lift


----------



## timster (May 10, 2009)

Might go on the saturday if the weather is okay


----------



## Rich Dastardly (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm going..
I'll pop over and have a look!!


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Im there Sunday :thumb: Need to pick up some injectors from a bloke for my dads T4


----------

